
A Team of Engineers Invented a Brick-Laying Robot. This Is Their Story - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/07/books/review/sam-jonathan-waldman.html
======
airbreather
Even though it is a book review it seems more than somewhat lax to not at
least talk about comparatives eg Fastbrick.

As for the books author,to not talk about other endeavours in the same field
should be taken as indicative of the quality of the work.

